# Indoor Displays (Witch's Kitchen)



## EvilGrin (Sep 18, 2006)

I have seen some of the magic you guys work with your outdoor haunts. Now I want to pick your brains to see what you do indoors too. I do a yard haunt, but I also have the neighbors in for cider and donuts and my son has his crew of friends over for his birthday. Have any of you done any Witch's Kitchen type themes for decorating in the kitchen?  What did you do? What worked? What didn't? What wasn't worth the effort?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Get yourself one of those misting cauldrons. Just make sure that whatever you have that mists is on something waterproof and not your grandma's antique table, etc. 'cuz they get everything wet. (plus you don't want someone slipping on the floor)

check out this thread
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2982

Depending on the kind of witch you want to portray you will need to gather some decor items. Do you want a deepwoods witch? With spanish moss hanging and lots of earthy items? Or do you want a medieval/goth kind of witch with lots of fluttery cloth and shimmery effects?

Here are some more threads
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3560
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3541

Hope this helps!
Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Here's another
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3265


----------

